# Eli for a boy?????



## kittycat18

I love the name Eli (pronounced Ee-lye) for a little boy but I am worried that people will pronounce the name wrong and call him something like Ellie!!

Does anyone have any suggestions for the alternative spelling of the name "Eli"??? :flow:


----------



## Britt11

I know an Eli, and I love the name and no one pronounces it wrong. I think especially with "the book of Eli" and other stuff in the media lately, no one will have a problem with it


----------



## KateyCakes

My friend recently named her son Eli, it's a lovely name sweetheart. 
Everyone always pronounces Cadence's name as CAD-DENSE instead of KAY-DENSE but once you correct people, they tend to remember. Go for it! :flower:


----------



## 08marchbean

i love eli my Elijah is on my list for next time NN Eli! cant think of a alternative spelling tho. i dont think people would mispronounce it. the only way i could think to spell i more phonetically would be Eeli, but i wouldnt change the spelling.


----------



## kittycat18

Thanks for your messages :flower: Me and my partner were having a chat about this and we have decided we love the name and want to spell it Elyh because it looks better spelt that way and hopefully people won't pronounce it wrong! xx


----------



## fairy_gem

I think it would be nice spelt Elai. 

x


----------



## Baby_AJ

Elyh is nice :) 
I would have said Ely but i prefer Elyh now :)


----------



## 08marchbean

fairy_gem said:


> I think it would be nice spelt Elai.
> 
> x

ooh thi ^^ im not a fan of elyh, i think that doesnt look like its pronounced eli. but i love elai :thumbup:


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## Britt11

honestly hon, Eli is a lovely name, I would really stick with the original spelling- I dont think it will get mispelled that way
cheers,


----------



## eviestar

i like Eli spelt Eli. i dont think people would called him Ellie :) 
its a great name, go for it :) xx


----------



## Kiddo

I like the original spelling. I think it's a common enough name that lots of people know how to pronounce it properly and changing it would just confuse folk.


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------

